# XKCD again!



## Irreverent (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm really starting to suspect that Randal _is_ in the fandom! 

"Every American Furry Convention?" 0.o


----------



## Holsety (Feb 9, 2009)

or maybe he just realizes that furries have a tendency to go OMGLOOK WTF whenever furry is mentioned outside of some furry board.


like csi


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2009)

He's mentioned furries/fursuits/whatever a few times, I think.

Either way, it's not like it's a big deal. I've stopped wondering whether or not people were "in the fandom" a while ago. 

\Just because I don't want to become one of _those_ furries.


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 9, 2009)

I missed that the first time I read the comic, neat.


----------

